
Data Science, Go, and Distributed Processing - dwhitena
https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2017/02/09/go-data-science-with-daniel-whitenack/
======
justinclift
Unsure how to feel about this. The content of the podcast seems ok (from
scanning through the transcription). :)

However, it's sponsored by Dice. They're the scum who added malware to
SourceForge. :(

